# Back Porch Traditional Archery



## chenryiv (Jan 18, 2013)

Got a 12 museum art pieces today from Pat Carter of Back Porch Traditional Archery today.  Pat designed them to match my Black Widow PlV "Ironwood".  All I could say was wow!!  Think I'm going to have to put them up on the mantel, there're too pretty to shoot.

Just put them in the awesome bow rack that Skunkhound made for me.  Thanks again David.


----------



## PassingThrough (Jan 18, 2013)

Well lets see a picture!


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 18, 2013)

PassingThrough said:


> Well lets see a picture!



Photobucket issues .  Got them up now.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 18, 2013)

That is beautiful. Brother, I believe you have been bitten by the trad-bug!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow, Nice looking arrows!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 18, 2013)

WOW!!! Those arrows look good!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 18, 2013)

Sweet!

Those are some of the best looking arrows I have seen.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 18, 2013)

Crispen, they look better here than when when I saw them on FB. Great job of showing their beautiful detail! I have drooled over Pat's arrows for a long time but I already know if I got some that came even close to looking as good as yours I might not be able to shoot them. One thing is for sure, I wouldn't shoot them at a 3D shoot.

They sure look good in Skunkhound's bow/arrow rack.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 18, 2013)

Talking about showing off.nice


----------



## Bowhunterga (Jan 18, 2013)

Pat is first class for sure. He just will not make an ugly arrow....period. They sure look sharp Crispin and I promise if you lose or break any Pat will be glad to make ya more!


----------



## Skunkhound (Jan 18, 2013)

When did you get a Widow longbow? That things sweet, and the arrows couldn't go with it any better.


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 19, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> When did you get a Widow longbow? That things sweet, and the arrows couldn't go with it any better.



Dave, I got for an offer that I couldn't refuse back in early Oct.  The $$$ was half that of a new one.  Its a 60" 60# @28 take down, which makes it around 54# at my draw - perfect & a sweet shooter to boot.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 19, 2013)

That is a great looking bow rack too, who made that? Very nice!


----------



## chenryiv (Jan 19, 2013)

longbowdave1 said:


> That is a great looking bow rack too, who made that? Very nice!



I found a picture of it on the web & showed it to Skunkhound.  He surprised me  at Christmas with this one that he made.  It looks awesome in my den.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 19, 2013)

chenryiv said:


> I found a picture of it on the web & showed it to Skunkhound.  He surprised my with at Christmas with this one that he made.  It looks awesome in my den.




 What a great gift, nice job David! My friend surprised me with a gift for Christmas, but it was just a snickers bar.... 

 I bet it does look great on the wall! Very nice all the way around Crispin!


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow!  That's all I can say.


----------



## WildWillie (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Ellbow (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice Match! What great work!
Enjoy those!
El


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 20, 2013)

That's really nice Cris. You gotta shoot something with them. miKe


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice! kudos to Skunkhound,for the work & the thought put in to a nice gift for a friend. Thanks for showing off that pretty display.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 20, 2013)

I like it all...


----------



## Dennis (Jan 20, 2013)

Pats arrows are the nicest ive ever seen. I bought a dozen tapered wood shafts and they are great


----------



## devolve (Jan 20, 2013)

WOW! those arrows blew me away


----------



## robert carter (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice arrows and bows and rack. They are bout to purty to shoot.RC


----------



## DWB (Jan 25, 2013)

Is Pat neighbors and friends with Lynn Harrelson of Harrelson Traditional Archery?  Lynn lives in the Chessen/Fitzpatrick area of Macon County , AL


----------



## Bowhunterga (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes he is. In fact he purchased Mr. Harrelson's arrow business and equipment from what I understand.


----------



## PassingThrough (Jan 25, 2013)

Crispen, man those are hot! They look great. A work of art in action. Looks perfect all around. Nice work too skunkhound.


----------



## Three Feathers (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally!! I remember my password. I updated this laptop and deleted all my stored passwords.  
Yes, Steve Angell is right. I have been friends with Lynn for about 30 years or so and he blessed me as a neighbor for about 13 years. Shortly after he moved next door, (A fer piece) I spent a day or two helping Lynn understand the construction of wood arrows. He wanted to add arrow making to his bow building business. He took it from there and did a fine job. After many years he decided he did not have the time to do both. Arrows take more time than bow building and he preferred building his bows. We talked a while and came to an agreement. I purchased all he had for making arrows in 2010. I must admit I am as happy as a pig in slop!! I thoroughly enjoy making arrows. 
Crispian, Thank you for the post. I am humbled. It is my sincerest wish that you enjoy the arrows. If you need anything at all that I can help with please let me know. 
I thank all of you for your kind comments.
Life is too short to shoot ugly arrows.
Pat


----------



## DWB (Jan 25, 2013)

Pat, we may have met seeing that I have know Lynn for some time and have shot his bows for a while.  Shot my first deer with a Harrelson recurve that he built for me back when he was a warden right outside of Montgomery.  I make it a point to stop by and visit the shop when in town.  I look forward to meeting you and shooting your arrows.


----------



## Three Feathers (Jan 26, 2013)

DWB,
Be sure to stop by next time you visit Lynn. I am in the shop most everyday 7 days and nights a week. Are you planning to go to Tannehill Spring Fling? I will be there about noon Thursday. Please stop by the trailer. I will not have any arrows to sell but going anyway LOL. Been a real busy winter. No time to build stock arrows.


----------



## DWB (Jan 26, 2013)

Will probably not be down till the summer.  I plan on making it to the State shoot.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 26, 2013)

man I hate this forum!!!!! Just when I thought I could chill out (season is over)you go and post a killer bow rack like that!!! Now I have to make one for myself what a labor of love. Great looking arrows and bows but the rack takes the cake for me and together you got it going on man. This is why I check out this forum at least twice a day even at my wifes disapproval LOL.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 27, 2013)

Great looking arrows Crispen! Pat doesn't know how to make an ugly arrow! He is a first class guy!


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## aiken (Feb 3, 2013)

can carbon arrows be done up like that


----------



## Three Feathers (Feb 4, 2013)

As far as the feather splicing and crest they can. I have it on the agenda to figure out a way the put the finish on them like the woods. Got a real good idea how to do it but got to slow down a bit to dedicate some time to the project. Planning on working something out shortly after the Spring Fling, or giving it a go anyway.
Pat


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy Cow!!!! Pat's arrows are OUTSTANDING!!!!! and the bow rack David made is a work of art.......I believe you are a Blessed man Crispin!!!!!


----------

